# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Bespl. radionice za djecu čiji su roditelji prošli ili prolaze kroz rastavu braka

## Storma

*BESPLATNE RADIONICE PODRŠKE ZA DJECU ČIJI RODITELJI SU PROŠLI ILI PROLAZE KROZ RASTAVU BRAKA - PROGRAM „PINKLEC“, NOVA GRUPA ZA DJECU OD 10 DO 15 GODINA*

Rastava roditelja kod djece redovito stvara brige i dovodi ih u mnoge teške i neugodne situacije. Čak i kada roditelji prođu kroz proces rastave bez otvorenih sukoba, najkorektnije moguće, pred njihovu djecu postavljaju se mnogi izazovi. Naročito je kod djece školske dobi izražen socijalni sram, osjećaj neizvjesnosti pred novom situacijom i odnosima, a svoje brige nastoje riješiti sami. 
Za djecu koja su doživjela iskustvo kako je biti dijete rastavljenih roditelja organiziramo grupne radionice na kojima ćemo razgovarati, pronalaziti korisna rješenja kroz igru, crtati i slušati priče, gledati filmove, a nastojat ćemo se i zabaviti. Razgovor u grupi o neugodnim i teškim iskustima emocionalno odterećuje djecu i olakšava im suočavanje s novom situacijom, potvrđuje osjećaj da nisu jedini na svijetu koji prolaze kroz teško iskustvo i pruža im mogućnost da se oslone na pomoć voditelja i grupe.
U fokusu programa je dobrobit djece i njihovo stjecanje životnih vještina potrebnih za nošenje s rastavom braka roditelja i svim posljedičnim izazovima. Aktivnim sudjelovanjem u grupi dijete se osposobljava za život u reorganiziranoj obitelji, dok roditelj dobiva znanja i vještine potrebne da sebi i djetetu pomogne u prilagodbi i tako svima poveća kvalitetu života.

Centar za djecu, mlade i obitelj Modus Društva za psihološku pomoć organizira *besplatne radionice* podrške za djecu čiji su roditelji prošli ili prolaze kroz rastavu braka. 

Ukoliko ste u procesu razvoda ili ste se razveli, a imate djecu u dobi od 10 do 15 godina, javite se! Grupni program uključuje *12 susreta*, u trajanju od *90 minuta*, u vodstvu iskusnih psihologa i savjetovatelja. 
Više o programu možete pročitati na linku: http://dpp.hr/pinklec-besplatne-radi...lja-u-rastavi/.Za više informacija i dogovor inicijalnog razgovora nazovite Centar za djecu, mlade i obitelj Modus (01/4826-111 i 095/4826-111) ili se obratite mailom na modus@dpp.hr.

----------

